# What Ya Smokin' For Easter?



## tjohnson (Apr 8, 2012)

We're feeding 18+ people 15# of Prime Rib and Beer Can Chicken

What Ya Smokin' For Easter?

Todd


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 8, 2012)

At the daughters request we are doing a ham and just finished some fresh mozzarella and salt


----------



## reents (Apr 8, 2012)

Brisket, corn, and cabbage


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 8, 2012)

Ham, Broccoli and Sweet 'taters for dinner but baked not smoked...We did the long smoke on Saturday...GOOOD RIBS courtesy of Todd and a load of Pitmaster's Choice Pellets in the AMNPS...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## eth555 (Apr 8, 2012)

We did a brisket flat on Friday and double smoked hams for today!


----------



## java (Apr 8, 2012)

bison short ribs, did 5 blocks of cream cheese yesterday. Happy easter all!


----------



## davidhef88 (Apr 8, 2012)

NOTHIN!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Had a change in plans yesterday.  Mom went into the hospital for emergency on her ear for the second time in two months. Was gonna double smoke a ham but now we are taking the kids to my wifes aunts because I'm a little busy to cook.  hopefully she will be better in a couple weeks and we'll have easter then.


----------



## big dee (Apr 8, 2012)

Pork Shoulder, Mrs Dee is doing her first attempt since work has kept me to busy. Will see how it turns out and possibly post a q-view.

Dennis


----------



## realtorterry (Apr 8, 2012)

We will be double smoking a spiral ham, a turkey breast roast, twice baked potatoes, candided carrots, bread & a small mixed grenns salad! There will be qview o-yes!!


----------



## kwats4 (Apr 8, 2012)

Whole chicken injected with marinade and sprinkled with some Kick'n Chicken. Asparagus in evoo,S&P, then wrapped in bacon three to a bundle. Salad and Garlic bread. ABT's for snacking," 12 oz crawfish, 12 oz 3 blend cheese, 8 oz cream cheese,Lipton dry onion soup mix, dusting of dry rub and capped with bacon cooked in the 36 King Kooker Jalapeno Rack.


----------



## timberjet (Apr 8, 2012)

12 pound turkey brined, apple and orange stuffed, glazed with star thistle honey orange sriracha rosemary glaze, smoked with apple wood. Almost there. Q-view.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 8, 2012)

3 hams and abt's

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

